# My dog Roxy



## REO (Oct 26, 2010)

This is my puppy dog Roxy!

We got her from the SPCA in January when she was 6 months old. So she's around 15-16 months now. Right after we got her she lost her baby teeth. She was 20" tall then. She has since grown almost 5"! (Almost 25" tall at her shoulder) When do dogs quit growing?

They listed her as a Anatolian mix. Except for her wanting to have her floppy ears up at times and her nose not being quite as boxy, she looks like the pics of Anatolians I see on line.

What (if any) other breeds do you see in my dog?

She likes to sit on the couch and cuddle and go to Sonic for ice cream (she gets a few licks of plain) go on picnics at the lake and ride in the car. We love our girl!

I'm wondering if she'll grow any more and what you think she might be a mix of.

90% of the time her tail is curled. She sleeps in the day and is up at night.

Took these pics Sat. She was helping us pull weeds LOL

Thanks!!


----------



## twister (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't help you with her breed makeup but dogs grow until they are 2 years old. She looks to be a happy doggie

Yvonne


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 26, 2010)

looks like she may be an Anatolian Shepherd mix. They are well known to be excellent watch dogs.


----------



## REO (Oct 26, 2010)

We just love her





We wish we knew more about our girl. Just that Animal Control picked her up & she'd been at the shelter for months. We have not had a dog since we were kids. I felt drawn to this girl so we adopted her



9 hour round trip!

She's getting heavy now.


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2010)

She looks like a great dog! I love her expression


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 26, 2010)

Dog growth rates can vary just like people.

With the line of Harlequin Great Danes we've raised most don't get to their full height until 4 and keep filling out until 4 1/2 or 5yrs.

If I were to guess I'd say German Shep mixed in... your 3rd photo if you look at the face (not past the eyes) is where you see it.


----------



## CZP1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not sure what mix, but what a beautiful girl!


----------



## wrs (Oct 26, 2010)

She's adorable.





I read on Pedigree's facebook page about a DNA test that is available to determine all the breeds in a mix breed dog.

Wish you & your new family member many happy years together.


----------



## REO (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We love her!

Rebecca, is there a link to that?


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 26, 2010)

She has a sweet face! Is she Mr Lotto's body guard??? Keeping the paparazzi away??? That tail reminds me of an akita. Does she bark much?


----------



## wrs (Oct 26, 2010)

> Rebecca, is there a link to that?


Here you go Link


----------



## REO (Oct 26, 2010)

*These are purebred Anatolians (click links below!*

* *

*Roxy looks almost pure! Doesn't she?*

http://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:zN_SsQjiapx9EM::www.justdogbreeds.com/images

http://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:ZzOQjNLRH047IM::static.gotpetsonline.com/pictures-gallery/dog-pictures-breeders-puppies-rescue/anatolian-shepherd-pictures-breeders-puppies-rescue/pictures/anatolian-shepherd-0018.jpg&t=1&h=94&w=104&usg=__7xt_eaTTh4tpZv7CB-ks_VHKcKw

*No Kim, she only barks at critters at night. Just a few barks. Hardly at all.*

* *

*Thanks Rebecca!*


----------



## REO (Oct 26, 2010)

She wants to play with Nort.





Nort thinks she needs a hoof print on her forehead!


----------



## Mona (Oct 26, 2010)

I still think she looks part Akita along with the Anatolian. Her forehead and tail make me think that way, and also the higher ear set.


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 27, 2010)

IF I WERE YOU, I would not waste my money on that DNA test! I have read on MORE THAN ONE occasion that people have "tested" that test on purebred dogs (that have National titles) and gotten all kinds of crazy answers (besides the dogs actual breed). You are going to do better by just doing your own research (comparing her to photographs in dog reference books, talking to breeders, etc.).

BTW, beautiful dog!


----------



## REO (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! She's a sweet dog! She's our fur kid. I'm not sure I'll tell her she's adopted LOL!

If she grows more, that's ok. We'll just have to get a bigger couch for when she comes in to watch TV!


----------



## gimp (Oct 27, 2010)

Annabellarose said:


> IF I WERE YOU, I would not waste my money on that DNA test! I have read on MORE THAN ONE occasion that people have "tested" that test on purebred dogs (that have National titles) and gotten all kinds of crazy answers (besides the dogs actual breed). You are going to do better by just doing your own research (comparing her to photographs in dog reference books, talking to breeders, etc.).
> 
> BTW, beautiful dog!


Exactly what I was going to say. I know a person who did just that and her breed was not even mentioned on the DNA test.



(They are also touting those same tests for people now. It cracks me up, and saddens me, that someone would pay the money and assume they know now the secrets in their family history.



) Oh the interesting things that come along for the ride on DNA research.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 27, 2010)

_*She is adorable! I love her! What a face! I can't help you with the breed....but dogs will grow until they are 2*_


----------



## Katiean (Oct 28, 2010)

Annabellarose said:


> IF I WERE YOU, I would not waste my money on that DNA test! I have read on MORE THAN ONE occasion that people have "tested" that test on purebred dogs (that have National titles) and gotten all kinds of crazy answers (besides the dogs actual breed). You are going to do better by just doing your own research (comparing her to photographs in dog reference books, talking to breeders, etc.).
> 
> BTW, beautiful dog!


Sometimes Purebred Champion Dogs are not as purebred as they are put forth to be. When I was a kid we had a collie. Yes, her name was Lassie (isn't everyones?). She had produces a couple of very nice litters bred to your average non-shown dog. My parents wanted better. So, she was bred to a CH. NO, Lassie NEVER got out of the backyard or the house. She had 8 collies and 2 Russian Wolf Hounds. It went to an investigation with AKC. Turned out that CH got his papers yanked because other females he was bred to did the same thing.

But I would not worry about DNA on a dog I was not breeding.


----------



## REO (Oct 28, 2010)

I won't DNA her. We know what kind of dog she is.....

a LOVED dog! Got her to stop the hawk from eating any more cats. But we take her to Sonic for ice cream and places because she likes to ride in the car. LOL! She's had more toys than the average kid.

We might never know exactly what other breed she has. I hope she stops growing soon before she's able to get over the fences!

Thanks for letting me share our puppy!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 6, 2010)

> Sometimes Purebred Champion Dogs are not as purebred as they are put forth to be. When I was a kid we had a collie. Yes, her name was Lassie (isn't everyones?). She had produces a couple of very nice litters bred to your average non-shown dog. My parents wanted better. So, she was bred to a CH. NO, Lassie NEVER got out of the backyard or the house. She had 8 collies and 2 Russian Wolf Hounds. It went to an investigation with AKC. Turned out that CH got his papers yanked because other females he was bred to did the same thing.


Sorry, but this is absolutely impossible. No one dog, can produce two different breeds. Certainly some, even within a litter of purebreds, can look different from others, but ONLY if the bitch was bred by two different males (breeds) and both breedings 'took', could she have produced a litter of different breed pups. There have indeed been such cases and when the both possible sires were known and puppies DNA'd, were they able to discover which sire sired which puppies.

When exactly was this, since all such cases are reported in the AKC Gazette?

Lizzie


----------

